# Lake Lansing,.MI



## JimmyTodd (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello all,

I was lucky enough to have won one of two of the lunker baits in the April give away. Like most i have simply been waiting for the weather to warm up. Saturday was the day. First both my friend and I forgot to bring cash for the boat launch fee. To my great surprise the young man in charge of the park simply told us he would see us next time and waved us through. I was amazed to see the parking lot empty on a such a nice day. The lake was equally empty only one other boat on the entire lake! 
twenty minutes in and i caught a nice early season large mouth a good fight and tons of fun to bad they are not in season yet . Some 5 minutes or so later my friend caught a crappie around 16" long and at least 3 lbs. I am not sure what the requirements for michigans master angler patch are but i hope that crappie qualifies it was huge ! That was it we never got another bite all day... not that i am complaining it was a beautiful day . So i tried my new lunkerbait all day and got zero bites . Hoping it will get a fish next trip. Thank you again and good fishing to everyone.

Jimmy


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 25, 2018)

Looks like you owned that lake that day. Sometimes it feels kind of spooky to be in the middle of a large lake and not see any other boats. 

We don't have seasons for LMB in general. Might have some at certain locations but I'm not aware of any. 

That crappie is really a decent size. Your buddy earned bragging rights for that one. 

Keep those fishing reports coming.


----------

